# New guy with engine question



## wildwillz28 (Oct 18, 2014)

Im in the market for a new ariens blower, im looking for advice here we just moved to superior/duluth where theres quite a bit of snow vs decatur illinois.

Im looking at the 30 platinum model 921029, now the new editions/models have the ax369 engines, but the previous models have the ax414 the bigger engine. So i can buy the ax414 for $1700 with tax included or the ax369 for $1500 with tax included.

I couldnt find any tips or indication after searching around the web and here. Which is the better one to have, im thinking its pretty simple go with the 414cc vs the 369cc all else is equal.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

get the bigger engine. that one might still be made here in the states. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

If it was me I would have no qualms with the 369cc, after all it is only 45ccs difference and I would surmise a 414cc would be more thirsty gas wise. Just my opinion.


----------



## wildwillz28 (Oct 18, 2014)

Specs claim 17flb for the 369cc and 20flb for the 414cc I dont have a issue with 200$ and a little more gas for a little better performance. Why did ariens drop their engine sizes down?


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

The 369cc on a 30" inch bucket would be a beast anyways, but if your ok spending the extra $200, you're certainly not going to be disappointed by the 17% increase in torque you'll gain with the 414cc. Either way the blower won't be underpowered!!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

*LAKE EFFECT SNOW*
.
.
.
.
.
.
Spend the 200 bones, and get the bigger engine. Your gonna need it. Never lived in Duluth, but been up there enough weekends in the winter to know what can be in store for ya.


----------



## cliff355 (Apr 17, 2014)

Well, I lived in Duluth for 18 years and in my humble opinion Ariens doesn't make a snowblower that is too big for Duluth. If it were me I'd spend the 200 bucks for a bigger motor. Dave Dahl is predicting another 68 inches of snow this winter and if any place gets it - it will be Duluth.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

cliff355 said:


> Well, I lived in Duluth for 18 years and in my humble opinion Ariens doesn't make a snowblower that is too big for Duluth. If it were me I'd spend the 200 bucks for a bigger motor. Dave Dahl is predicting another 68 inches of snow this winter and if any place gets it - it will be Duluth.


This is our average snowfall as well here in Ottawa but I recall the winter of 71-72 where we had over 150" that winter. I was in eighth grade and we missed cumulatively a month of school living in the countryside. There was no fence in the fields when snowmobiling. Needed big dozers to open roads in some spots. Wish we had an Ariens then because we shovelled what seemed to no end.


----------



## wildwillz28 (Oct 18, 2014)

Well we placed our order for the 414cc engine  hope it does all we need it to.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Blowers*



wildwillz28 said:


> Well we placed our order for the 414cc engine  hope it does all we need it to.


Only downside to a bigger blower is if you have doorways to go through and it's too wide to go through the doorways (DAMHIK). 
I have a 10 hp blower I swapped out a 32" auger assembly to a 26" just so it would have access to everything I needed.


----------



## q95 (Sep 17, 2014)

I believe the 414 is the new "Generation 3" engine on a few models:

* 14 HP,414cc, OHV, Ariens AX series Generation III snow engine.* *  ●  New Generation III engine improves headlight illumination, has a taller oil fill tube with a dipstick, a larger and easier to pour fuel cap, a removable on/off key, and an improved muffler for quieter operation.*


----------



## Dpach (Sep 15, 2014)

I have the 414cc as I bought my Plat 30 last year. It is a beast and is also a blessing in the wet heavy stuff.


----------

